# Audio Faucet?



## briguymaine

Has Audio Faucet been shelved? I haven't seen anythiing about it in a while.


----------



## SafariKC

Hi there, 

It hasn't been shelved. We've been working on it as we can, have made quite a few changes to improve performance and fix bugs, however we haven't made a new public release in a while due to another major HME related project that we are working on finishing and didn't want to get in the way of supporting the final AudioFaucet product. 

We look forward to getting another release out and shareing the changes we've made over the past few months with everyone, we just can't release it until we have time to do a full QA sweep across OSX and Windows of the new functionality we've added. 

I don't have a timeframe on when the next public build of AF will be available. But I hope it will be in the November timeframe if all possible. 

Cheers,
KC


----------



## algogocom

Thank you for your site.
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## peteypete

Oh, please do tell what the new HME app is? HME needs something new. 

Maybe it will be a YouTube app??


----------



## supasta

WOW! What a beautiful app! I am simply amazed! Works great too. It is exactly what I wish the TiVo program did/looked like. 

PLease continue work on this program. I wish I would have known about it earlier.

GREAT WORK! KEEP IT UP!

EDIT: Like it so much I removed the Galleon Music / iTunes apps. Great work. Hope to see a final release ASAP.


----------



## SafariKC

Thanks for the kind words  We're working on it as fast as we can at the moment.. but we can't wait to get the next version out ourselves. 

KC


----------



## supasta

Question - Started AudioFaucet (Start up auto on PC startup) and it reported that a new version is available, however I cannot find any updates to the site. False alarm?


----------



## SafariKC

That usually happens if you don't have interent connectivity or it cant reach our website for some reason (perhaps blocked by a stateful firewall) at the time that you launch the app. It's a bug


----------



## supasta

Thanks. I hope to see a final release ASAP. As your website seems to suggest, you will charging for the final version. You most definitely have my $ on this project. I installed it just the other day, since then I have removed the majority of TiVo Desktop published folders, deleted the music related Galleon apps, and have used AudioFaucet enough to go through a decent amount of my MP3 music collection. Great progam, keep up the good work!


----------



## waxwing1

I'm having a problem with Audio Faucet. I have the newest release of iTunes and AudioFaucet for windows. On the Tivo, I can see playlist names but not the contents. I can play the playlists but I don't see artwork or the mp3 tags. If I browse to genre or artist, none are listed. Is there a limit to the size of the iTunes library? AF worked for me in the past. The changes since then are iTunes 7, more music in library (almost 10,000 tracks) and a new computer.

Thanks.

- John


----------



## SafariKC

John,

Throw an email off to [email protected] with the details (As much detail as you can) And we can try to work on the issue for ya.

We have made some big steps forward with internal builds as far as playlists and music accounting go. We hope to have a refreshed build out in the next few weeks.

Have a good weekend.
KC


----------



## Agent86

Any chance for a linux version?

HME is mostly Java, and Galleon can do it, some I'm hopeful .


----------



## supasta

SafariKC said:


> We hope to have a refreshed build out in the next few weeks.
> 
> Have a good weekend.
> KC


WOO HOO!


----------



## turnipsun

I am extremely happy to hear that a new build of Audio Faucet is on its way. 
I love the app, little slow at times, but I am sure it is getting improved. 

KC, 
Since you made a comment about a new HME app, you MUST give some type of info on that.. 

Just a little idea of what you are guys are working on would really please me.. 

So hopefully you will post back here soon with some details..!!!! 


thanks, 
Chris


----------



## aimzilla

I've been using AudioFaucet for months now, and I have to tell you how much I love it. My only real problem is that, as an iTunes user, most of my music is stored in .aac files. Does your new build have any support for that? I came across Dan203's TiVo Desktop Universal Audio Plug-in but since itworks directly with Tivo Desktop, it doesn't work with AudioFaucet. Thanks for such a great piece of software!


----------



## SafariKC

It infact does  It's part of the reason there's been a large delay in getting it into user hands. We did a rather large overhaul of the backend systems in order to support features like trascoding.. and a MUCH faster music browser and internal playlist control subsystem which can adjust based on your ability to transcode the music. 

We should have something in peoples hands shortly.... very shortly we hope. 

KC


----------



## supasta

SafariKC said:


> We should have something in peoples hands shortly.... very shortly we hope.
> 
> KC


Can't Wait!


----------



## Dan203

SafariKC said:


> It infact does  It's part of the reason there's been a large delay in getting it into user hands. We did a rather large overhaul of the backend systems in order to support features like trascoding.. and a MUCH faster music browser and internal playlist control subsystem which can adjust based on your ability to transcode the music.
> 
> We should have something in peoples hands shortly.... very shortly we hope.
> 
> KC


Are you guys going to support encrypted AAC, or just unemcrypted? Just wondering if you guys took a look at the stuff being done with QTFairTunes and incorporated it into your transcoding code?

Dan


----------



## SafariKC

Dan203 said:


> Are you guys going to support encrypted AAC, or just unemcrypted? Just wondering if you guys took a look at the stuff being done with QTFairTunes and incorporated it into your transcoding code?
> 
> Dan


Right now we aren't touching Encrypted AAC. I have seen the QTFairTunes stuff, however I just don't feel like being sued by Apple over it 

Cheers,
KC


----------



## supasta

Any new AF news?


----------



## SafariKC

We're getting close. Finally able to work on it more... for those wondering what the other HME project that got in the way of AF development this year was:

http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-TiVo-Programming-John-Brosnan/dp/0470054271

In any event.. The next three weeks I'm on the road for work and John is as well next week. But we might have something new to play with VERY soon. It's just a matter of getting a few small things here and there finished so that support won't be a nightmare. 

At this point, all we can say is sorry it's taken so long.


----------



## F8ster

..and it really is a great book, by the way -- you and John did a really great job. Sorry for all of the nit picking chapter-by-chapter, I felt kinda bad sometimes about some of the technical edits.  I think anyone wanting to get a good start at TiVo coding will really like the book, and it is a good, complete coverage of the topic -- it definitely doesn't stop at the beginner level, but gives you a good reference for the whole suite of SDK features available.


----------



## SafariKC

F8ster said:


> ..and it really is a great book, by the way -- you and John did a really great job. Sorry for all of the nit picking chapter-by-chapter, I felt kinda bad sometimes about some of the technical edits.  I think anyone wanting to get a good start at TiVo coding will really like the book, and it is a good, complete coverage of the topic -- it definitely doesn't stop at the beginner level, but gives you a good reference for the whole suite of SDK features available.


Thanks  There was never a need to feel bad... It was a fun project.

Cheers,

KC


----------



## coldtoes

From the DigitalDroplet.net home page:


> New version available: March 26, 2006


So not as soon as people were hoping, but at least it's very specific!


----------



## supasta

coldtoes said:


> From the DigitalDroplet.net home page: So not as soon as people were hoping, but at least it's very specific!


2006 was last year. That was the date of the last release


----------



## coldtoes

supasta said:


> 2006 was last year. That was the date of the last release


Oh darn. That's the second time I've done that this year! 

Well then hopefully it will come out sooner than March 26, 200*7*.


----------



## SafariKC

We hope so too 



coldtoes said:


> Oh darn. That's the second time I've done that this year!
> 
> Well then hopefully it will come out sooner than March 26, 200*7*.


----------



## FreeBSD_user

I just downloaded Audio Fauce to a Windows 2000 box. It started and asked some questions, then I saw an icon show up in the tool tray. Then it just disapeared. Any idea what's up with it? Is there anything I can do to help figure this out?


----------



## SafariKC

send an email off to [email protected] with the details of your install and we'll be glad to do some interactive support with you.

KC


----------



## FreeBSD_user

I updated Windows 2000 to SP4 and loaded that lastest IE that there is for 2000. I was doing this for another problem I was having. I came here to see if there was a reply to my post and I tired Audio Fauce to see if I could see what it was doing for sure before I sent an email and it works now.


----------



## SafariKC

We've never tested it under Win2k but That's interesting. I wonder what they might have allowed in SP4 that didn't happen before that to fix the issue. It's also possible that in that process you installed the latest version of Java, which might have fixed the issue as well.

In any event.. glad it's working for you  

KC


----------



## turnipsun

I probably check this thread EVERYDAY for Audio Faucet news..

I use the program everyday and would really really really enjoy a update.

I am just getting ancious for a new update, and thought I would post that here..
Maybe to speed up the the process...??? Sorry I know it doesn't help..


Well thanks in advanced and great program..

Chris


----------



## SafariKC

turnipsun said:


> I probably check this thread EVERYDAY for Audio Faucet news..
> 
> I use the program everyday and would really really really enjoy a update.
> 
> I am just getting ancious for a new update, and thought I would post that here..
> Maybe to speed up the the process...??? Sorry I know it doesn't help..
> 
> Well thanks in advanced and great program..
> 
> Chris


*smile* It doesn't help  However... we're getting there. I think you all agree that you'd rather have something that works vs. something that doesn't. We've got a few features we're still debugging a bit. While on the outside AF looks like a simple program, on the back end we have to support both OSX and Windows, multiple iTunes versions, etc.. there's quite a bit to test and fix each time we make a change (or apple does for that matter) and we're just working through some final bugs.

KC


----------



## joe2547

I'm having a problem with Audiofaucet. Can anybody help?

The Tivo is only showing playlists; it doesn't let me browse by artist, genre, etc. When I go to them, it just remains blank.

When I do select a playlist, the "Now Playing" screen just displays the time information. The artist, song, etc remain blank. Any suggestions?


----------



## supasta

Not trying to sound impatient here, but....ANY AF UPDATES?


----------



## SafariKC

Howdy.. 

We again appologize for the wait. We've been working on finishing up some bugs with Transcoding of audio.. and some issues with porting some of the changes we've made over the past year over to Windows (we always develop on the Mac first.) 

But we're getting there... It'll be released when it's ready, but i think that folks will like some of the changes we've made and the wait will be worth while. 

Few more weeks and we hope to be ready to go with a new version 

In the mean time... anyone here get a chance to check out our HME book yet?

I also wish we could change the title of this thread.. it makes me cringe when i see Audiofaucet done? every few weeks 

Cheers,
KC


----------



## gonzotek

SafariKC said:


> I also wish we could change the title of this thread.. it makes me cringe when i see Audiofaucet done? every few weeks
> 
> Cheers,
> KC


Try PMing Dan203. He's usually very helpful for that sort of stuff.


----------



## Dan203

SafariKC said:


> In the mean time... anyone here get a chance to check out our HME book yet?


I've got it sitting in my Amazon.com cart. I'm just waiting to get a $25 gift certificate from my Amazon Visa rewards card and I'm going to order it. Although it could be a while longer before I actually get to read it, as I'm pretty busy with work right now.

What would you prefer the title of this thread be?

Dan


----------



## SafariKC

Dan203 said:


> I've got it sitting in my Amazon.com cart. I'm just waiting to get a $25 gift certificate from my Amazon Visa rewards card and I'm going to order it. Although it could be a while longer before I actually get to read it, as I'm pretty busy with work right now.
> 
> What would you prefer the title of this thread be?
> 
> Dan


That's awful kind of ya to offer to change it.. wanna just remove the "Done" part?  I would appreciate it. It's more of a negative karma thing (and probably at this point one we deserve for taking so long for a public update)

KC


----------



## F8ster

The book's creeping up the ranks at Amazon... up to 55,000 (before it was announced, it was 860,000 something, and it was 132,000 just a few days ago, so it does seem to be moving well). How come us editor types don't get residuals?


----------



## torid110

Hey guys, i was directed to try your app after i got frustrated in using tivo desktop to publish my mp3s that i store in itunes. I'm using a Mac (osx 10.4.8) and for some reason i am not seeing audiofaucet on my tivo (series 3). As far as i can tell, i don't have any network issues because i can see my itunes music via tivo desktop. Any troubleshooting tips to help me along ? Thanks.


----------



## gwar9999

torid110 said:


> Hey guys, i was directed to try your app after i got frustrated in using tivo desktop to publish my mp3s that i store in itunes. I'm using a Mac (osx 10.4.8) and for some reason i am not seeing audiofaucet on my tivo (series 3). As far as i can tell, i don't have any network issues because i can see my itunes music via tivo desktop. Any troubleshooting tips to help me along ? Thanks.


Not sure if this is will help or not, but some HME apps that I've tried were not recognized at all by my TiVo S3 (Galleon and the HME samples!) on Linux using a 2.6 kernel. However, once I disabled IPv6 in the kernel (via /etc/modules.conf) and directed java (via the launcher shell script) to prefer IPv4, my TiVo finally was able to recognize the servers.

Perhaps OS/X has a similar issue wrt HME apps and IPv6?


----------



## Gospel

Now that AF is running on my PC, I've been using it a lot this evening. Got another freature request if it isn't to late or already done. When browsing podcasts, it would be nice to see which ones have not been played like the blue dot in iTunes. 

AF is a great product and I am looking forward to new release.  I'll even pay $$ for it.

Thanks,
Steven


----------



## SafariKC

Hi Gospel,

Glad you are enjoying it. If you could throw an email over to [email protected] with your suggestion. We'll add it to our list of to-do's. I'm not sure it will make it into the next release, but it's a wonderful idea and it should make it in there some day.

Once we get a chance to add it in, we will let you know.

KC


----------



## Gospel

I started AudioFaucet about 2 hours ago and a popup come up saying an update is available. Giong to the website didn't show any update. Was the message a false alarm? Or is there really an update? Hoping for the latter. 

Thanks,
Steven


----------



## SafariKC

It was a glitch in the system the detects new updates  If you have no internet connection or if it can't find our server (we have no internet connection) it's possible it will default to telling you some exciting news... that unfortunately doesn't exist yet. 

We just upgraded our bug tracking and support system to hopefully better handle the support requests once we get the next build pushed out  still have a bit more cleaning to do in the code, unfortunately i've been on the road for the past 2 months for work and haven't had the opportunity to dig in deeper with the code remaining to be done. 

Hang in there... the next update is coming.. yes.. we know it's been a year.. yes.. we know it stinks to wait.. but yes... we are going to release it soon... but not before it's ready.

KC


----------



## Dan203

Hey KC, is your transcoding stuff going to handle Apple Lossless format? If not then you should take a look at the code here...

http://craz.net/programs/itunes/alac.html

it's an open source decoder for the ALAC format that should be relatively easy to port to the various platforms you support.

Dan


----------



## pufftissue

Will audiofaucet support HD menus b/c it really bothers me, hehe.
Itunes' coverflow looks alot better. Or is this the fault of Tivo?
I also would like a way to increase the volume with the remote keys.


----------



## SafariKC

We hope to support HD menu's as soon as TiVo allows 3rd parties to do so. 

As far as iTunes volume, there's a menu item to control that. If you used your Volume Keys on the remote you would be changing the master volume of your stereo system along with the iTunes volume and it would be confusing. 


KC


----------



## Dan203

SafariKC said:


> We hope to support HD menu's as soon as TiVo allows 3rd parties to do so.


Might want to contact s2kdave. He figured out the HD menu stuff for his BlockBuster Online app and said that he was willing to share the source code.

TiVo has pulled all their developers off the open source HME SDK to work on the Comcast/Cox deal, so it could be quite some time before we see another update to the current SDK.

Dan


----------



## briguymaine

SafariKC said:


> Howdy..
> 
> I also wish we could change the title of this thread.. it makes me cringe when i see Audiofaucet done? every few weeks


Ha, sorry about that. I never thought this thread would become the Audio Faucet dumping grounds! Good luck and keep up the hard work.


----------



## Grex

I had updated itunes becasue it said there was an update available, i then proceeded to purchase some new music. Only problem is that audiofaucet will not see the new music.


----------



## SafariKC

Dan203 said:


> Might want to contact s2kdave. He figured out the HD menu stuff for his BlockBuster Online app and said that he was willing to share the source code.
> 
> TiVo has pulled all their developers off the open source HME SDK to work on the Comcast/Cox deal, so it could be quite some time before we see another update to the current SDK.
> 
> Dan


I'm well aware of what i could do to get it to work. However, without permission explicitly from TiVo to distribute the HME SDK files that work was based on we won't be publishing an update.

We are working on an official avenue to get HD support (which in the end will be supportable as well) 

KC


----------



## supasta

Grex said:


> I had updated itunes becasue it said there was an update available, i then proceeded to purchase some new music. Only problem is that audiofaucet will not see the new music.


Music purchased from the iTunes store is protected. AF will not recognize it.

Burn the newly downloaded files to a CD, then re-import.


----------



## SafariKC

Grex said:


> I had updated itunes becasue it said there was an update available, i then proceeded to purchase some new music. Only problem is that audiofaucet will not see the new music.


Grex,

Try fully exiting AudioFaucet and iTunes, then re-opening iTunes and then re-launch AudioFaucet on your host machine. Let it settle for about 5 mins and then access AF from the TiVo.

We think this is smoother in the next version we'll make public (not sure when that will be) but every now and again the XML file and our database get out of sync.

This should force a regrind of your XML file that should describe the new purchases.

If the issue continues, please send an email to [email protected] so that we can more fully assist you.

Cheers,
KC


----------



## Dan203

SafariKC said:


> In the mean time... anyone here get a chance to check out our HME book yet?


My Amazon GC just came through so I ordered the book. Should be here tomorrow. (I have prime) Although I'm not sure when I'll actually have time to read it, but I'm have a good idea for an HME app I've been meaning to play with for a while so maybe this will get me started.

Dan


----------



## SafariKC

Cool beans. 

Hopefully it will help you out. Can't wait to see what you come up with. 

Cheers,
KC


----------



## Bergamo

I've been using the current version of AudioFaucet for a couple of weeks. Very impressive. One question - how is the compatibility with iTunes 7.0? Everything seems to work fine except I cannot see any of my playlists. Is that expected, considering v7.0 came out after the current version of AudioFaucet?

Otherwise, I'm very satisfied. Congratulations, and I'm looking forward to the next release.


----------



## SafariKC

Sorry you are having an issue with AF.

You should still see your playlists under iTunes 7. please submit a support ticket to [email protected] and we can try to diagnose the issue with you. Please make sure to send as much detail as possible about your computer and iTunes config.

If you are on Windows, you might have found that iTunes didn't properly re-register it's COM objects with the OS (Which we used in the past to find things like playlists.). You can try to force a re-install of the iTunes COM model by exiting AF completely on the Computer and re-installing iTunes. Once iTunes is installed open iTunes, close iTunes and then restart AF on the host computer. From the TiVo start AF. iTunes should open on the host computer automaticly. See if the playlists show up again.

However we've completely revamped the way our browser and playlist system works for the next version. It no longer uses scripting to access the playlists and it is much more faster and more importantly reliable.

KC


----------



## Bergamo

KC, reinstalling iTunes per your instructions worked. The playlists now appear within AudioFaucet. Thanks...


----------



## turnipsun

I use audiofaucet EVERY NIGHT, but a couple nights ago it wasn't showing up on my TiVo, or any of my other TiVos in my house...

So it appears there is a problem with AF running on my computer. I have tried installing it again, clearing settings, and stuff like that, with no results..

I have a G4 Powerbook running the most up to date OS 10.4.8 (or whatever its at now)..

I am very perplexed to what this problem could be.. So if someone could get back to me with a fix, that would be great...

thanks..

P.S. I would love to see a new version.. SOON...


----------



## Dan203

Did you recently install an update to the computer, or any security software, which might include an update to the firewall? Usually when a TiVo networking feature isn't working it's due to a firewall issue.

Dan


----------



## turnipsun

Nope no updates, it worked one day, and then didn't work the next.

Nothing new on the computer..

thanks


----------



## SafariKC

turnipsun:

Does your machine have more than one IP interface? Did you install any Virtual PC/Parallels software that might have added another interface? If so, you may need to go into the AF Prefs and specificly set AF to latch onto the Interface which is on the same local network as the TiVo.

Beyond that, and without any detailed information it's going to be hard for me to figure out exactly what's going on. When you get a chance please send an email to [email protected] with your system configuration and explaining the situation, we can then work with you to turn on some logging and hopefully figure out what's going on.

A new public build of AF is coming, it's very close, we have started a small private beta to slowly expand the radius of configurations we run on today due to some of the major re-write work we've done over the past year. We're not accepting applicants at this time, but there are new builds out there .... finally.

KC


----------



## ScaryMike

SafariKC said:


> turnipsun:
> A new public build of AF is coming, it's very close, we have started a small private beta to slowly expand the radius of configurations we run on today due to some of the major re-write work we've done over the past year. We're not accepting applicants at this time, but there are new builds out there .... finally.
> 
> KC


Would love to hear how this is coming.

-Mike


----------



## supasta

Any new AF news KC?


----------



## supasta

supasta said:


> Any new AF news KC?


.....


----------



## Francesco

And one more time... any updates?


----------



## Francesco

It's coming.... I can feeeel it!


----------



## SafariKC

Hi Gang, 

I know we've dropped off the face of the earth. Both John and I have been extremely busy with our day jobs due to some huge projects and lots of travel and haven't had a chance to appropriately react to folks using the existing beta that we have out in the wild with a small group of folks. 

We think we're close to being done... however, with our current time schedules, I can't really hazard a guess as to when the next public build is going to be available. 

Sorry the news wasn't brighter or more frequent... life has been busy, as I'm sure it is for many of you as well. I for one can't wait to get back into the swing of things and having some fun with the code again. 

We'll post here when we've got an update. 

Cheers,
KC


----------



## Francesco

Thanks for dropping by, even without the "best" news... 

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Francesco

No news?


----------



## SafariKC

Thanks for checking in. 

We actually just this week dusted off the source code that we haven't had the time to look at in months with life being so busy for both of us. It's good to get back into the swing of things, but we do still have some work to do. We haven't forgotten about ya'll, and we do very much look forward to getting the new code out there once we feel it's ready and we have the time to support it fully. 

We also may look at the new beta SDK that was released to add some HD support. but we haven't made a decision to go down that path yet (both of us currently feel that we should wait and just get the standard def version out quicker as it works just fine on the HD TiVo's -- albeit a tad bit stretched)

KC


----------



## snead

Hey KC, good to see you guys are still interested in developing this app further. Just wanted to add my voice to those who are really interested in seeing AudioFaucet continue!

One quick question for you or anyone else who knows -- when I use iTunes to play music, I have a "Party Shuffle Feeder" smart playlist that I use to weed out songs for shuffle play. However, with AudioFaucet it seems like I can only either a) Play that, or any other playlist, in alphabetical order, or b) Shuffle all the songs in my entire library. I'd really like to just shuffle from within that one playlist. Is there anyway to do this, or to simply stream whatever iTunes chooses to play through the Tivo?

Great work with the app.


----------



## mrainwater

Has anyone had any luck making Audio Faucet work on a DTiVo?

I have the "Music and Photos" option on my DTivo and it works fine. I serve the music and photos from my Windows XP computer using Tivo Desktop.

I can also transfer shows between my TiVos on my network using the MRV option.

I don't understand why Audio Faucet isn't simply "seen" by my DTivo as another server just like Tivo Desktop.

I would love to hear from anyone that has experience getting this to work on DTivo. I would really LOVE to control my iTunes on my Mac and have it play through my home system (using an AirPort) by using my TiVo. I already have the Mac working like this. But having a TiVo interface would make it just that much better.

Thanks


----------



## kd_cooke

Pre-Release since March '06?!?! Is this thing ever going to see the light of day?


----------



## SafariKC

kd_cooke said:


> Pre-Release since March '06?!?! Is this thing ever going to see the light of day?


It will 

I know it's been a long time, and believe me -- i would love to be able to get another version out for you all to play with. I've been working at a technology startup trying to get it off the ground, traveling here there and everywhere for the past few years and haven't had many a moment to spare. When we did have some time, John and I decided to work with the folks at TiVo and Wiley to write the Beginning TiVo Programming Book.

The good news is, while writing the book, we re-designed portions of AF to behave much better/faster on the TiVo. Since then we have done some work to speed up the core engine that does the magic we do. Along with a visual refresh, and some much requested feature adds as well. We just haven't had time to finish off all of the testing and documentation we need to do in order to push out the new version to a wide audience.

The version that was released in March 06 works for most people, so we haven't pushed another version publicly. We will however push one out with some cool features as soon as we get some time to finish it up right.

Cheers,
KC


----------



## SafariKC

snead said:


> Hey KC, good to see you guys are still interested in developing this app further. Just wanted to add my voice to those who are really interested in seeing AudioFaucet continue!
> 
> One quick question for you or anyone else who knows -- when I use iTunes to play music, I have a "Party Shuffle Feeder" smart playlist that I use to weed out songs for shuffle play. However, with AudioFaucet it seems like I can only either a) Play that, or any other playlist, in alphabetical order, or b) Shuffle all the songs in my entire library. I'd really like to just shuffle from within that one playlist. Is there anyway to do this, or to simply stream whatever iTunes chooses to play through the Tivo?
> 
> Great work with the app.


Howdy,

Sorry i missed this message. You can shuffle any playlist while you are on the Now Playing Screen.

Hit Play to Play the currently selected song
Hit Pause to Pause the currently selected song
Hit Replay to go back to the beginning of the currently selected song
Hit Rewind to go back one song in the playlist
Hit Forward to go forward on song in the playlist
Hit Thumbs Up/Down to Rate the currently selected song
Hit Channel Up/Down to Move to the next/previous Playlists
Hit Enter to toggle shuffle on the current playlist
Hit Clear to fade the screen away/back (exiting the screen also un-fade it if Cleared)

If you are in iTunes Control Mode, the playlist will be set to Shuffle in iTunes and will stay shuffled until either toggled in AF or in iTunes.

Cheers,
KC


----------



## kd_cooke

After a full day if very heavy use, I have had a couple issues that seem to be happening about 60-75&#37; of the time...

1) The video (song info screen) seems to lag behind the music... Sometime by almost 30-40 seconds. This occurs when simply playing from a playlist as well as when FF or RR tracks. In fact, when FF/RW tracks the interface seems to hang at times, taking quite a bit of time to return.

2) The second issue I have seems to happen only periodically... After playing through a playlist (at about the 30 min mark) the TiVo gets a mind of its own and switches to live TV. 

This is EXACTLY the app I've been looking for for quite a while. I REALLY hope this project gains some steam and gets some attention...


----------



## f0gax

I think I posted this in the other AF thread, but the only thing that I would like to see is support for unencrypted AAC. While encrypted AAC would be great, I know that is a giant headache, and in all likelihood couldn't be done anyway.

So, if we're going to get unencrypted AAC support, then I'm on board.

Thanks for a great app KC.


----------



## snead

Wow. OK, now I just have one more question: how can I help motivate you guys to finish? This app is awesome. And I'm happy to contribute some $$ for it in the current state, it's exactly what I need to integrate my music collection w/my home entertainment system. Let me know if you guys have a Paypal or something.

Oh, also could you clarify what you mean by iTunes Control mode? I guess that's two more questions. Thanks!!



SafariKC said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Sorry i missed this message. You can shuffle any playlist while you are on the Now Playing Screen.
> 
> Hit Play to Play the currently selected song
> Hit Pause to Pause the currently selected song
> Hit Replay to go back to the beginning of the currently selected song
> Hit Rewind to go back one song in the playlist
> Hit Forward to go forward on song in the playlist
> Hit Thumbs Up/Down to Rate the currently selected song
> Hit Channel Up/Down to Move to the next/previous Playlists
> Hit Enter to toggle shuffle on the current playlist
> Hit Clear to fade the screen away/back (exiting the screen also un-fade it if Cleared)
> 
> If you are in iTunes Control Mode, the playlist will be set to Shuffle in iTunes and will stay shuffled until either toggled in AF or in iTunes.
> 
> Cheers,
> KC


----------



## chr1s_87

Hi KC-

I just wanted to drop a note to say what an incredible product you're sitting on. I found out about AF after doing a google search in desperation for finding a way to play my iTunes through my TiVo. I wanted to put my hours and hours of categorizing, rating, and finding album artwork to good use. I couldn't have asked for a better product. You need to get AF out on the market and start charging for it! I'm sure it's what many folks are looking for. Happy Holidays!


----------



## renkablue

I had been looking for a program that would play music from my PC through the TIVO - Had problems with Galleon and didn't particularly like TIVO Desktop. Just installed this and will check this pre-release version. Looks great so far and user friendly. I don't have ITunes installed, but the program still works. What benefit would I get if ITunes was installed?


----------



## Mishkin

Any Linux release or perhaps a straight-up zip of the files instead of an MSI?


----------



## ScaryMike

SafariKC said:


> We hope so too


Nope. Welcome to 2008. Any news?


----------



## slude

Bug report: when using AudioFaucet to stream from my Mac (running Leopard) to my 110-model Tivo (a Sony SVR-3000) and using AudioFaucet's Now Playing-theme of "Now Playing", the display below the display below the time-progress bar always turns to garbage the first or second time that AudioFaucet repaints the screen to fill more white into the bar.


----------



## wmcbrine

slude said:


> the display below the display below the time-progress bar always turns to garbage


Let me guess... you're running TiVo software 9.1 on your SVR-3000, right?


----------



## slude

wmcbrine said:


> Let me guess... you're running TiVo software 9.1 on your SVR-3000, right?


Correct. Is this a known bug for which either Tivo or DigitalDroplet are known to be working on a fix?


----------



## wmcbrine

It's a TiVo-side bug... I don't know if it was previously known, but we've been discussing it in the "HME for Python" thread. Basically, 9.1 is broken for HME.


----------



## TiVo Steve

wmcbrine said:


> It's a TiVo-side bug... I don't know if it was previously known, but we've been discussing it in the "HME for Python" thread. Basically, 9.1 is broken for HME.


But only on a *Series 2*. Works fine on a TiVo HD!


----------



## wmcbrine

9.1 is no longer to be found on a TiVo HD -- they're all upgraded to 9.2. So, we don't know (nor does it really matter) whether HME would work OK with 9.1 on a TiVo HD. But I _do_ know that HME works well with 7.2 on a Series 2, so it looks more like a software issue to me than a Series 2 vs. Series 3 issue.


----------



## SafariKC

Howdy folks. I wanted to give a quick update.

As i've said quite a bit for the past year, it's not really a matter of motivation, it's more a matter of time. I work for a startup for my full time job which has me out on the road more often then not. And John has been pretty swamped at work as well this year while adjusting to a new role at his employer.

We have been working quite a bit on AF in our spare time and have at this point re-written just about every bit of code that holds it together. But we both decided that we won't release AF 2.0 until we feel it is ready and we've had some time to document it a bit to keep the support to a minimum. The version that is out there, while admittedly old, does work well for a majority of users. So it's more a matter of time to finish it off then it is motivation to finish.



snead said:


> Wow. OK, now I just have one more question: how can I help motivate you guys to finish? This app is awesome. And I'm happy to contribute some $$ for it in the current state, it's exactly what I need to integrate my music collection w/my home entertainment system. Let me know if you guys have a Paypal or something.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## f0gax

When I started AF today, I received a notification of a new version. But digitaldroplet.net seems to be down. Is there a new version?


----------



## bdj6020

I got that after I installed XP SP3. I think it may be related to that. It certainly doesn't look like there is a new version on the AF website.


----------



## ebdavison

How about a Linux release?


----------



## punkysdilemma

Oh crud. It looks like the latest version of iTunes for Mac has broken my absolute favorite feature: automatic updating of play counts and times when playing songs through the TiVo using AF. It still plays, but it won't update the play data. Help! 

(Anyone else having this issue?)


----------



## SafariKC

punkysdilemma said:


> Oh crud. It looks like the latest version of iTunes for Mac has broken my absolute favorite feature: automatic updating of play counts and times when playing songs through the TiVo using AF. It still plays, but it won't update the play data. Help!
> 
> (Anyone else having this issue?)


We haven't seen this complaint yet. Others seeing this?

KC


----------



## punkysdilemma

I'll go home and see if this is reproducible. It happened using the last version of iTunes before iTunes 8 (not sure what exact number it was, alphabet soup versioning and all...).


----------



## punkysdilemma

OK, I just upgraded to iTunes 8 and everything is fine again. I'm not sure if it was something with the particular version I was using at the time or if my Mac was just mad at me. Sorry for the false alarm!


----------



## sapfel

I just setup a new PC running Vista SP1 and iTunes 8.0.0.35. I installed Audio Faucet and when I launch it, the splash screen comes up and the icon shows up in the icon tray for a second, and then the program just terminates with no error message or anything.

Has anyone seen this problem before?


----------



## sgibbs33

I just installed Audio Faucet 1.5 20060326 on Vista Home Premium SP1 with iTunes 7.2.0.35 and I'm not having any problems. When I ran the AF installer (using a Windows ID with Administrator priveliges), Vista *did* prompt me to open up the built-in Windows Firewall. So you should be sure you didn't skip that step.


----------



## sgibbs33

:up: Kudos to KC for continuing to check this forum thread. If he didn't pop in here every couple months, I would have given up on AudioFaucet years ago

:up: I'm impressed that, since AF 1.5 came out in March 2006, there have been 23 new versions of iTunes, 7 new versions of Tivo software for my Series2 and 3 new versions for my TivoHD. AudioFaucet has worked with all of them

:up: Audio Faucet looks better and is more full featured than Tivo's own HME applications (I've had problems with Tivo's Photos 2.0 for Series3 HD). Albeit, the AF UI is a bit sluggish on Series2.

 I wonder if KC and John couldn't make use of a third set of hands to move the code along? It's obvious they have a vested interest in the application and the code (nearly re-writing it from scratch since Mar 2006), but both have "day jobs", books to write, family, etc. They probably don't want to open-source it. But maybe a volunteer who could contribute without expectations of ownership and who wouldn't release code on their own? They've had private beta releases, maybe they could privately release (with non-disclosure agreement) to a private beta tester along with source code?

It's been (another) 3 months since we've heard from the authors. KC, whaddya say? Is the next version still coming "soon"?


----------



## f0gax

Please let me go on record again to request support for UNencrypted AAC support.

Thank you.


----------



## hunts

I just found this app after being disappointed with the tivo desktop bug.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6497951#post6497951

I look forward of trying this when I get home this weekend. Any news on the "new" release?


----------



## jlb

f0gax said:


> Please let me go on record again to request support for UNencrypted AAC support.
> 
> Thank you.


+1. No good for me without it.


----------



## gadgets

First of all, I'd like to say how impressed I am with Audio Faucet. It's leaps and bounds better than the TiVo media server software. I don't know if bug reports are still being collected, but since I haven't seen this posted anywhere, I thought I'd bring it up:

On some albums, I hear a loud pop or burst of static at the beginning of a song. I've burned cds to mp3 with EAC and the LAME encoder and the problem only shows up on certain albums. It's particularly bad with the Rent Original Cast Recording, and I'm wondering if it has anything to do with gapless playback. Audio Faucet is the only player that plays the static -- I don't hear it when playing directly from iTunes or on my iPhone.

Also, I've noticed that Audio Faucet doesn't seem to display the tracks for multi-disc albums correctly. It just orders the songs based on track number, ignoring disc number.


----------



## pagehite

Happy Anniversary!! It's been THREE FRICKING YEARS since the last update to Audio Faucet.


----------



## SafariKC

Yeah.. it's been quite a while.. We're so happy that many folks are still happily using AF, and care enough about it continuing to move forward to keep this thread alive. 

We've got some cool stuff built for AF 2.0 .. and we've got so very little left to do to get it out the door... but unfortunately time hasn't been that freely available to finish it up. Finishing touches and attention to detail mean everything to John and I. 

We look forward to getting the next version out as much as you guys do.

Thanks
KC


----------



## briguymaine

no kidding. I started this thread and just checked back in the dev forum and shocked to see it's still here, amazing! it's a testament to good software keeping people's interest.

Here's a request, I just got a ReadyNas duo and I'd love to see audiofaucet as an addon. No hurry on this ;-)


----------



## SafariKC

Hey Bri, 

Good to hear from ya!

We don't have a ReadyNAS around.. but earlier this year we grabbed a Drobo for all our data needs I'm curious about that platform as well. I've also got a PogoPlug here as well that i've been playing with.... The challenge for all of these i think is to get AF ported over to a headless Linux implementation.. Maybe someday  First i wanna finish off the final bitz for AF 2.0 for Win/Mac.


----------



## CuriousMark

briguymaine said:


> no kidding. I started this thread and just checked back in the dev forum and shocked to see it's still here, amazing! it's a testament to good software keeping people's interest.
> 
> Here's a request, I just got a ReadyNas duo and I'd love to see audiofaucet as an addon. No hurry on this ;-)


There are many NASes that this would be good on. I have a Linkstation Live that already has a DLNA server on it. AF would fit there like a glove. The ARM processor even has hardware acceleration of Jave built-in, but unfortunately only for an old version of Java.


----------



## DrLivingstone

Hi KC, I just ran across this app - love it! - and am encouraged to see that you're still trying to get 2.0 out. I wanted to bring a Vista system tray issue to your attention, if you're not already aware of it. (I just posted this on another thread too, so apologies for posting it both places - but wasn't sure which one you'd see first.)

I just installed v1.5PR on my Vista laptop (Vista Home Premium SP1) and the only obvious problem is that the system tray menu is skewed way right, so that only one letter of each system tray command is showing - S in bold (which opens the Preferences dialog), H (which takes you to the DigitalDroplet.net web site), A (which opens the About dialog), and E (which exits).

The amount of right skew appears to be almost exactly the width of the AudioFaucet logo that's part of the pop-up when you right-click the system tray icon. So if the system tray pop-up menu part of this can't be fixed, I'm guessing an easy workaround would be to remove that logo (or make it very small, say 1x1 pixels). I looked at the icon resources in audiofaucet.exe and tray.dll, but neither one has this logo in it - so perhaps it's in one of the JAR files...?


----------



## DrLivingstone

I did a bit more poking around and found the offending graphic that causes the system tray menu command to skew way right. It is winlabel.png, in the af.jar file. As a test, I cropped winlabel.png to 1x1 pixels and updated it in af.jar (it shows up 2 places), then started AudioFaucet. The system tray menu now displays properly - alas, without the AudioFaucet logo, but I'd rather see the commands in full! 

See attached screen shots for before and after.


----------



## pagehite

It's Been Over Four Freakin' Years With No Updates For Audio Faucet. They Keep Typing Cute Messages, But They Don't Do Anything. Please Give It To Someone Willing To Work On It.


----------



## f0gax

I have to agree with Pagehite...

Guys, you made a great little app. But for those of us that loved it and wanted so very bad for it to flourish the 100% lack of progress has been disappointing to say the least.

I know that life and work become busy. And I am surely no developer. But, at some point the community needs to be told "we're done, app dead" or "we don't have the time, source available for download".

I appreciate that you brought this app to the community. I just wish it had been able to become the pre-eminent audio streamer for TiVo instead of abandonware.


----------



## jeepguy_1980

Does this *officially *kill Audio Faucet?


----------



## f0gax

18 months ago we heard "We've got some cool stuff built for AF 2.0 .. and we've got so very little left to do to get it out the door". 

Can you guys just release it to the community already? There are probably plenty of people on this forum with enough bandwidth to get that "very little left" done.

At this point I'm not sure what I'll see first; Audio Faucet 2 or Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## rrr22777

Can someone post a link to download Audio Faucet? The links on http://www.digitaldroplet.net/digitaldroplet/Home.html look dead.

Any alternatives to this for linux?


----------

